# V festival



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys! 

I went to buy V festival tickets this morning i was waiting with my phone and laptop all ready at 9am but sadly didnt get them they were all sold out within like half an hour. 

So basically im trying any thing to get some lol i desperately need to see eminem on sunday at Chelmsford so if any of you managed to get them and decide you dont want to go remember little old me !! lol 

Thanks Sian :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Ebay. Be prepared to pay over the odds though. They might release more tickets closer to the date.


----------

